# wago home automation



## thun2 (10 Februar 2020)

Guten Abend zusammen
Ich möchte eine neue  4.5 Zimmer Wohnung künftig mit wago home automation steuern. 
Ein Angebot habe ich bereits. 
In Zukunft möchte ich Szenen anlegen sowie die Taster (Bus-Tasterplatte bis 8-fach LED, Temp., Feuchte ) selbst umprogrammieren können. 
Ist dies bei diesem System möglich?
Ist der Mehraufwand für den Elektriker bei der Installation sowie Inbetriebnahme grösser als bei einem KNX System?
Besten Dank
thun2


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Februar 2020)

Ich kenne das System nicht. Ich selber habe das Busch Jäger free home System. Dort ist dies alles selbsterklärend
möglich. Ohne Software, programmiert wird über eine Weboberfläche. Frag doch bei der Firma, die das Angebot erstellt hat mal nach,
wie es funktioniert usw. Sollte doch kein Problem sein


In den Daten zu deinem System steht:


> Die Inbetriebnahme von WAGO Home Automation funktioniert schnell und einfach durch „Drag and Drop“. Unabhängig ob PC, Tablet oder Smart-phone, die Visualisierung kann direkt über den Web-Browser angezeigt und bedient werden, es ist keine zusätzliche Software oder App nötig.


https://www.greuter-leuchten.ch/media/products/0157297001510398136.pdf


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Februar 2020)

> Ist der Mehraufwand für den Elektriker bei der Installation sowie Inbetriebnahme grösser als bei einem KNX System?



Keine Ahnung aber warum sollte es? Ein KNX System muss ja genauso in Betrieb genommen werden und du benötigst
eine kostenpflichtige Software dafür. Außerdem halte ich ein KNX System für eine 4,5 Zimmer Wohnung für deutlich übertrieben.

Ich denke mal das die Installation ähnlich zu Busch Jäger sein wird. Also 2 Drähte anklemmen, programmieren, fertig


----------



## GLT (11 Februar 2020)

Busch nackt zuhause nutzt -btw- die KNX-Technologie ohne damit kompatibel zu sein.
Günstiger als KNX ist das nicht u. die verlorene Wahl-Freiheit ist es nicht wert.

Das Wago-System kenn ich bei uns in D-Land auch nicht - alles weist auf die Schweiz 

Ein KNX-System für Wohnung ist beileibe nicht gleich übertrieben - und die Kosten für die SW hält sich in Grenzen, da man da wohl auch mit der 20Geräte-Version hinkommt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Februar 2020)

GLT schrieb:


> Günstiger als KNX ist das nicht u. die verlorene Wahl-Freiheit ist es nicht wert.



Also ich habe damals die Preise verglichen und das Busch Jäger System war in den EK Preisen deutlich günstiger.
Ich weiß auch nicht, welche Wahl-Freiheit mir verloren gegangen ist da das System alles mögliche bietet was man braucht.


Ich habe ca. 50 Bus-Teilnehmer und hätte dann noch 1.000€ für die ETS Version ausgeben müssen, plus evtl. später noch Updates.
Bei Busch Jäger brauche ich keine Software und Updates lade ich kostenlos runter ( Firmware Updates die mir den Funktionsumfang erweitern )



> und die Kosten für die SW hält sich in Grenzen, da man da wohl auch mit der 20Geräte-Version hinkommt.


20 Teilnehmer bei 4,5 Zimmern ist jetzt aber auch nicht viel, vor allem wenn man noch Rollos hat. Kommt dann der 21. Teilnehmer,
dann kann man gleich noch mal 800€ für ETS Lite => ETS Pro bezahlen

https://www2.knx.org/lu-de/software/ets/preise/index.php


----------



## .:WAGO::0102153:. (12 Februar 2020)

Da es sich bei dem Produkt um eines handelt, welches nur in der Schweiz angeboten wird, kann der deutsche Support, welcher dieses Forum betreut, leider nicht weiterhelfen. Alle Fragen dazu können jedoch direkt an die Schweizer Kollegen gestellt werden. Diese können unterstützen, und jegliche Fragen zu dieser Thematik beantworten.

support.ch@wago.com
0840 300 750

WAGO CONTACT SA
Rte. de I Industrie 19
Case Postale 168
1564 Domdidier


----------



## GLT (13 Februar 2020)

Teilnehmer hat nichts mit Funktion und/oder Kanalzahl zu tun.

Deine Rechnung mit den Geräten happert dort, wo Du aufgrund fehlender Geräteauswahl eben auf BJ beschränkt bist und entsprechend die Möglichkeiten nicht hast, die KNX böte.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Februar 2020)

> und entsprechend die Möglichkeiten nicht hast



Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich denn nicht? Nur mal Interesse halber


----------



## GLT (13 Februar 2020)

z.B.
Taster <150 Euro mit 12 Funktionen incl. Temperaturmessung für RTR mit grafischer Beschriftung (SW-defined).
Heizungsaktoren mit mehr Kanälen zum selben Preis mit integr. RTR (braucht also keinen 190Euro BJ-Regler) oder halt wahlweise günstiger
Schaltaktoren mit mehr als 8 Kanälen, Stromerkennung, integr. Logik, Schwellwertauswertung....
Jalousieaktoren mit mehr als 4 Kanälen

Bei free@home bist Du festgenagelt, bei KNX habe ich durch freie Wahl zu kombinieren - je nach Gusto, P/L-Verhältnis,...
D.h. aber auch, dass ich Geräteanzahl u.U. verringern kann, weil ich Geräte mit mehr Möglichkeiten wählen kann, die es bei @home schlichtweg nicht gibt.

Und dann gibt es zu @home auch noch ein Äquivalent, das sich ETS inside schimpft.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Februar 2020)

> Bei free@home bist Du festgenagelt, bei KNX habe ich durch freie Wahl zu kombinieren



Ja, ich habe nichts gegen KNX, habe aber schon feststellen dürfen, das Taster mit 8 oder mehr Funktionen
nur noch für Verwirrung sorgen. Besonders wenn mal ein Gast das Licht einschalten möchte.

Aber gut, jeder hat da eine eigene Meinung und Vorstellung


----------

